# دارة جهاز انذار بالضوء والظلام



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (3 يونيو 2008)

*جهاز انذار بالضوء والظلام​هذه الدائرة وجدتها في مجلةالشباب للمهندس احمد لطفي
تعمل هذه الدائرة على كشف الضوء والظلام وفقا لوضعيةالمفتاح s1 فاذا كان اتجاهه ناحية االضوء تقوم الدائرة باطلاق صوت الانذار اذاتعرضت المقاومة الضوئية LDR والعكس

مكوناتها :
ICIدائرة متكاملة رقم NE555
LDRمقاومة تتاثر بالضوء
R1=47K
R2=1K
R3=10K
C1=50.0uf
C2=4.7-100uf
sp 8om
s1مفتاح له 6اقطاب



*


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (6 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## عواد ملهاوي (15 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا... دائرة بسيطة و سهلة التطبيق


----------



## أنلييزر (16 يوليو 2008)

*بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك*​*فى انتظار المزيد*​


----------



## premieryoucef (22 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسامةاحمد2010 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لكم على هذة الدائرة وانهاموجوده عندى فى المجلة اكثر من12 عام وان من هواه جمع الدوائر وتصنيعها واول الدوائر كانت من مجلة الشباب قبل انتشار النت والطفرة الهائلة من المعلومات


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (27 أكتوبر 2010)

معلومات جميلة وهواية جميلة سيد اسامة
:7:


----------



## طارق عبدالحليم (6 فبراير 2012)

where is it?


----------

